# how to cook spot



## catman82

cant find any ways to cook these bad boys i never had them so i figure i would try them out what is a good way to cook them


----------



## chaz2b

*cooking spot ...*

Clean them up, fillet, and fry them babies up,
​RECIPES


----------



## adp29934

Egg wash, House Autry breading, and add a little old bay to the breading and fry em up!


----------



## ORF Pete

Personally I fry them whole. I bleed them at the beach/pier, then when I get home I scale them, cut the head, the tail, and the back spines off, then gut them and wash out the stomach cavity.

Then dip them in some egg like adp29934 said above, roll them in a flour/cornmeal/salt/pepper/oldbay mix, and fry them up. I personally like doing it this way since I can easily pull the backbone and 98-100% of the ribs out once it's cooked. If I've got a couple really big croaker I might fillet them, but since spot never really get all that big I just go ahead and cook them whole.


----------



## AL_N_VB

> Personally I fry them whole


Scale, cut and save the heads or give em to me, trim fins, spines and tail. Fillet from the back ( butterfly ) and clean out the guts.

I pre-season the butterfly'ed fillets on large cookie sheets. Skin side down Salt, pepper, a lot of garlic powder and a dash of ceyenne pepper.

In a seperate large bowl or pan, get your corn bread ready. I like to do this outside as corn bread gets a little dusty. I like to add a little sugar to the dry mix.

Crack and scramble 2-3 large eggs in a bowl ( egg wash ).

Assembly your fillets to be dipped in the egg wash and then into the corn meal. Get the peanut oil ready in a large deep cast iron skillet. Heat to 300 - 325 degrees. Keep a cooking thermometer around.

Fry fillets until floating or golden brown. I like my spot crunchy so I keep em swimmin in the oil for a little bit longer.

I layer old newspapers or brown paper bags in a large deep baking pan to absorb any oil from the fried fillets.

Season some apple cider or white vinegar with some freshly crushed garlic cloves and 1 small habenero or jalepeno pepper.

Call some friends or family over and enjoy the feast!.. BTW any left over corn meal turns into fried onion hush puppies or hush puppy pancakes to along with the spot!


----------



## smoldrn

I fillet & skin everything I catch. Toss them in milk, then a 50/50 mix of corn meal & flour, with some Season All & black pepper in bag. Shake well & deep fry.
Make a batch of hush puppies after fish is cooked.


----------



## Brook

Gee, Smoldrn, doesn't that get boring after awhile?


----------



## saltfisher1

I bet they would be good scaled/headed/gutted them seasoned and smoked.


----------



## Gnatman

*I prefer to...*



ORF Pete said:


> Personally I fry them whole. I bleed them at the beach/pier, then when I get home I scale them, cut the head, the tail, and the back spines off, then gut them and wash out the stomach cavity.
> 
> Then dip them in some egg like adp29934 said above, roll them in a flour/cornmeal/salt/pepper/oldbay mix, and fry them up. I personally like doing it this way since I can easily pull the backbone and 98-100% of the ribs out once it's cooked. If I've got a couple really big croaker I might fillet them, but since spot never really get all that big I just go ahead and cook them whole.


...leave the fins on. If you cut them off, you still have the fin "roots" (bones) inside the fish. Leave them on, and after cooking you grab the fin from the tail end and pull up toward the head. The fin will easily come off - roots and all. It also leaves you with a slit for easier fork entry.

 :beer:


----------

